# Air compressor



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I have been searching the forums but cannot seem to find any info on air compressors.
What I am looking for is a 12 V compressor that has enough power to be able to inflate the tyres and the air suspension (I've got it so I should use it to level the van and make life easier).
I guess it needs to be powerful because the tyres need 5 bar.
Does anyone have a recommendation ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *IrishMike*. I just bought a Power G Air-compressor and 24 litre tank. 8 Bar with 2 gauges from Netto for 49.99. But it's a 2 hhp, 1500 watts, 240 volts.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi IrishMike
There are generally a number of small compressors for sale on eBay mate. Do a search and see what meets your needs. JSW seems to have found a good unit there though, although maybe a tad heavy on the electric consumption for your needs......

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Another member on here raised this question and it was answered by 'Detourer' but for the life of me I cannot find the thread. 
It was a heavy duty 12volt one he carries on his expeditions into Morocco.. A Google turns up plenty of 12v compressors.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
I will try ebay but so Far I have never managed to buy anything from there as people seem to go crazy and bid stupid money for stuff. I set my self a limit on what I want to spend (ususlly lower than the shop price but it never works. 
Mike


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scotjim/IrishMike

If ever there was a endorsement for this site...........

The compressor metioned is in fact the "TRUCK AIR". Made in USA and reached 275 psi. Fan cooled, fast air and all that. 

As mentioned I used these, and still use, for light vehicle tours over many many years when room and weight was of a premium and never had one fail or trip-out. Now? Full size comp etc............

The sticker that is still on the side of one says I got it from MileMarker/Alfred Murray Ltd on 01460 61674. But that was a long time ago. 

Ah yeh, cost then around 50.00 pound.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

An interesting thread so I had a look around for some information:

is this the one Detourer? it still costs around £50










if so here is the link
Truckair supplier <<<,click

Mike


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thats the one...............and it looks very much like the one I lost :roll:


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

It does look good and the reviews are very good.
The only on line shops ase in the States but there is a minimum order and a very expensive shipping charges. So I will try the 4x4 site and see how I get on. I did find many mini compressors on Ebay for a fiver but they couldn't be any good I guess even if they do claim to be able to inflate to 300 PSI (but in how many hours?)
I will have to check if I can pick one up when next in the UK.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

I have a 4x4 pickup with air suspension for a demountable camper. I use a michelin pump available from Halfords for £25. It works very well although it takes a while on the big truck tyres it is automatic.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I don't think you will better the TruckAir unit. Like I said I have used them extensivly in the past, sometimes re-inflating 5/6 vehicles [30 tyres] after a sand crossing.........and it just kept going.

I also use the Hyro-winches supplied by A M Ltd.....but a bit over-kill for MHomes I think.

The Air unit is not heavy so I think Euro post would not be that expensive.........

Don't have it sent to Spain......It will never arrive! :evil:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Truck Air in the UK:
http://www.4x4winches.com/truckair.htm

But a better buy might be:
http://www.international-tool.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=3594

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Irishmike,
Like you, we needed a compressor capable of at least 5bar (75psi)pressure. So when our current one gave up, we found it's replacement here... http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...C$Brand=Challenge+Xtreme.Challenge+Xtreme.htm

It is much quicker than our old one.
J & R


----------

